# Changement heure d'été



## AppleSpirit (29 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

 Je dois me réveiller demain matin 30 mars à 06h00 via le réveil (application native) de mon iPad. Ma question est la suivante : 

 Pour que l'heure de l'iPad passe à 03h00 lorsqu'il sera 02h00 faut-il qu'il soit connecté à internet (wifi activé, etc.) ? ou Est-ce que l'heure sera automatiquement mise à jour qu'il y ait ou non accès à internet ?

 Merci à vous pour votre aide.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (29 Mars 2014)

Bonne question...
Par sécurité je mettrai un compte à rebours à ta place.
Je dois aussi me lever absolument a 6h30 demain mais comme je suis en Chine je n'ai pas de problème de changement d'heure!


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2014)

Normalement pas besoin d'internet pour passer à l'heure d'été. MAIS ATTENTION&#8230;&#8230; Apple a de gros soucis avec ces changements d'horaires. Du coup, je ne ferais pas confiance à mon iPhone ou iPad. Je métrais un vrai réveil afin de bien être à l'heure.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Mars 2014)

Oui c'est ce que je me suis dit avant de réaliser que je n'ai plus de "vrai réveil" mais uniquement des tablettes smart phones et logiciels


----------

